# NEED Rear Bumper for a Class C Jayco



## Wildwalt (Aug 18, 2016)

I everyone.  I am new to this forum.

Anyways, I have Greyhawk 31 class C RV.  I messed up the rear bumper pretty bad and an looking at my options.  I found this one and some with a tube for your sewer pipe.  Does anyone else have any ideas? Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jayco-Grayh...N-13280-/401172508772?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## C Nash (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Wildwalt.  The bumper on Ebay sound fine and they come in handy to store your sewer hose.  Might want something heavier if you plan on adding any heavy stuff to bumper.  There are also places that will repair bumpers if you live close to large city


----------



## Wildwalt (Aug 19, 2016)

The one on ebay does not store the sewer pipe but looks much better.  I'm ordering one today.  Thank you


----------



## Wildwalt (Aug 19, 2016)




----------

